
Dennard Scaling Demise Puts Permanent Dent in Supercomputing (2019) - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/06/18/dennard-scaling-demise-puts-permanent-dent-in-supercomputing/
======
cowsandmilk
At the lower end of the top 500, you also have to consider all the companies
that have moved to the cloud, especially for burst computing. You have a
cluster in house of the size that you see roughly as 100% utilized 24/7 and
scale out to the cloud for the Burnett aspects of your workload. I’ve seen
several companies put this in place.

(Side note is the first AWS cluster to make top 500
[https://www.top500.org/system/179693](https://www.top500.org/system/179693) )

